# Completely repair an XP installation without losing data



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Langa Letter: XP's No-Reformat, Nondestructive Total-Rebuild 
option.

Very useful guide here

http://www.informationweek.com/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=189400897&pgno=1&queryText


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks chalky.. I accidentally did that once and forgot about it. Now I have the resource.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a link that I've posted many times here: How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks John....


----------



## Ml530 (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for this


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have Michael Stevens instructions printed and laminated so that I can let friends use them. Very simple and easy to understand.


----------

